# My after noon layout whit grandson



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

Well had nothing to do and the grandson ask me to get my train out to show him so i did .The book from my first days prinded 1977


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

and his addiction begins


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

Well this is are new layout .The grandson whanded two train to go at the same time .Well after a bit i got it .


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Your grandson is so hungry for trains, it looks like he ate a hole right through the layout! 

How old is the kid? What a great thing to do to bridge a couple of generations ... you, the grandkid, and model trains. There's gotta be a whole bunch of happy endings ahead ...

TJ


----------

